# what tests do I need before IUI??



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Me and DH are on the NHS waiting list for two attempts at IUI, and we are possibly thinking of having one go at IUI privately while we wait to hear from the NHS.

The only test I have had was a blood test through my GP before we were reffered to hospital and I was just wondering if the hospital should have done more tests with me before they suggested IUI. 

DH has poor motility/form so This is why they suggested IUI,But I am just worried that if we wait months and months for IUI then find out there are problems with me,it would be like starting all over again!!

Any advice would be helpfull, Thanks

Kelly xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Kelly

Every clinic is different but mine wanted me to have a hsg before they went ahead with IUI. This was to check that my tubes were patent (ie not blocked) so the egg could travel down to meet the sperm.  The blood test had already shown that I was ovulating and DH had a sperm count to check there were enough.  As far as I understand if your tubes are blocked there's not much point in having IUI and if there is no/ little sperm then it's better to go for something like IVF or ICSI.

I hope this is of help.

Good luck with everything

Elly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi elly,
Thanks for your reply!! I am gonna make sure that I get my tubes checked before we procede,Thanks very much for your advice.

Kelly x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Kelly
I agree with Elly, IUI is not advisable if there are probs with sperm, well this is what my clinic and fertility books say.
I would ask you doc to check that you are ovulating and all your hormone levels are ok, we have had 4 failed treatments b4 they realised that my progesterone was very and therefore i was not ovulating so it was a complete waste of time and money and very stressful.
Are you having drugs combined with IUI??  i.e. clomid to stimulate ovulation?
Good luck anyway


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly, just thought I would post a slightly different point of view, it really depends on what good sperm your DH has, for example my DH has had varying sperm results from 0% normal forms to 5%, our clinic did sperm test to see if my DH had enough to be suitable for IUI, at the JR where we go, you needed to have a minimum of 5mil suitable sperm, which we managed.

IUI didn't work for us, but its not to say it won't for you, I was told we were ideal candidates for IUI because of DH's sperm, they explained it like this (very basic terms) there are 4 types of sperm
A - Those that move straight forward
B - Those that take a scenic more twisty route
c - Those that go round in circles
d - Those that are dead or non moving

Our issue was before the sperm was mixed up and good bits taken out that we had a huge amount of c & d, this meant that when a moving sperm a or b, hit a non moving c or d, it didn't think oh its a sperm, I will go round it, it tried to get in it, which is why they said we were not having much luck as the sperm was not getting the chance to travel up my tubes.

Anyway with IUI, not only do they take the best bits, they put it that much closer to the egg, also if you are lucky enough to have two eggs one in each tube, you have even better odds.

I had to have a HSG before they let us do it, to make sure I had no blockages, so think thats a really good starting point for you, good luck C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks for all your wonderfull help and advice. I have contacted a fertility nurse and explained that we are on the waiting list and that I was worried that I haven't had all the proper tests,and she agreed!!! She said that the consultant should have done all sorts of tests and I have been given a number to call at the NHS to check what tests I should have and what to do if I am not offered them.

My head is so messed up!! I have finally found out about funding-and guess what?? The guy at the NHS said we were lucky we live in Derbyshire cos we are entitled to 2 goes at IUI. But after that we are not entitled to any IVF on NHS as we already have a child!!! aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway-rant over!!!
Thanks for reading!!

Kelly x


----------

